# TYVEK: how long?



## bnentrup (May 21, 2009)

Guys,
wanting to know if tyvek will protect the exterior of my project over winter without siding/etc. I am trying to budget the project properly, and will have the walls up, but will not have the ability to brick in time. Assume that it may be 6-months after installation that I will be able to side. IF properly installed, will TYVEK keep my sheathing from swelling?

Secondly, has anyone left a house un-sided over winter; the project is in Indiana--which has 'mild' winters= some northern winds.

Just trying to plan properly.


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

I have 15# roofing felt on my latest addition. Been there two years. We get lots of rain, lots of wdr here. Hasn't been a problem. If your concerned with it blowing off over the winter, staple that plastic strapping all over it. It's better than lath, because when your wife insists you finally side the damn house you can just go right over it with the siding.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

Tyvek warranty is void after 90 days exposure. I have seen many structures with exposed tyvek go a year without exterior finish applied. Some blows off, some deteriorates, some doesn't. I have no idea if it will protect your sheathing from mosture damage. I'm sure it will for a while depending on the variables.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

do yourself a favor
check the tyvek website or call them

there are some smart people here but the manufacturer is a click away
then come tell us:thumbsup: so we know

they will even send you an installation manual so you know how to do it right instead of reading how other people[who most likely never read the manual]do it


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

It will be fine as long as you aren't worried about warranty. I'm doing an addition on my house. 2k sq. ft. Just my old man and myself. going way slower than I thought it would. Have had typar on it for over 6 months. Having a roof uncovered for that length of time is more of a gamble.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

Typar? Typar is in noway water proof or water resistant. Perhaps you mean tyvek? Typar is geofabric to allow water drainage while keeping soils and gravel fines in place.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

they make a house wrap too:thumbsup:


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

Well I'll be danged! heck I hope I put the right typar under the driveway!


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

:laughing:
i know a guy that used the housewrap typar under a sand base that he put under a swing set for his kid

he had a pond under them.he thought the same thing
i told him to punch holes in it with a pitch fork

this is why i say go to the manufacturer with product and install questions

educate yourself the proper way,alot of what people say to do on here is the way they were taught not necessarily the proper way


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

mics_54 said:


> Typar? Typar is in noway water proof or water resistant. Perhaps you mean tyvek? Typar is geofabric to allow water drainage while keeping soils and gravel fines in place.


 Typar makes a housewrap product also.:thumbsup:


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Maybe it will but I wouldn't trust it. How about staple some temporary plastic over the Tyvek for some added assurance?


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

"Mild" winters?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

or just put a new layer on when your ready to side

stapleing plastic over the tyvek and then ripping it off is going to leave thousands of holes in the wrb making it useless

for the 10cents or so that it cost,adding a new layer is cheep considering what its supposed to do

protect the structure

dosent brick veneer require a double layer of felt?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

ChrWright said:


> "Mild" winters?


My grandparents lived in Anderson and the others in Hagerstown,IN. Coming from New Providence, Bahamas, I really know what a "mild" winter is. IN does NOT have them.

As I remember, you never know what you're going to get on any given day.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

ChrWright said:


> "Mild" winters?


Since when? I guess 5 above is kind of mild compared to antarctica!!


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

tomstruble said:


> or just put a new layer on when your ready to side
> 
> stapleing plastic over the tyvek and then ripping it off is going to leave thousands of holes in the wrb making it useless


You can wrap lath around the edges to hold it, it wouldn't make the tyvek useless.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

your right Ken
it would just be useless as a water and air infiltration barrier


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

120 to 270 days UV resistant depending on the grade.


http://www.contractortalk.com/f33/new-tyvek-over-old-tyvek-50584/


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

for that kind of exposeure your going to have to use a plastic cap fastener


----------



## SNC (Dec 2, 2008)

It WILL keep your building dry. If you put it up, tape it, use roofing caps. Ive had some on part of my house for a lot longer than 1 winter with no problem. May replace or do a second layer when the time comes but it will do the job.


----------

